# Der Neue



## Hawksen (9 Aug. 2018)

Moin zusammen


----------



## Padderson (9 Aug. 2018)

Ja Servus
Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## General (9 Aug. 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## hirnknall (10 Aug. 2018)

Hau rein


----------

